# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Θερμαντικά >  Καμένος πυκνωτής σε πιστόλι αέρος

## telisgh

Χαιρετώ το foruum. Πρόσφατα έπεσε στα χέρια μου ένα πιστόλι αέρος PARKSIDE στο οποίο βρήκα χαλασμένο τον πυκνωτή LGU805K 400MER. Δεν τον βρήκα όμως σε κανένα κατάστημα στη Θεσσαλονίκη που ρώτησα σε Ιωαννίδη,Μουτσιούλη και MAR
Καμία ιδέα;

----------


## radiotimes

Mηπως βρηκες λυση Τελη γιατι εχω κι εγω το ιδιο προβλημα.

----------


## manolo

Το 400 ΜΕR παιδιά, νομίζω ότι σημαίνει ο τύπος του πυκνωτή Metallized Polypropylene film capacitor και είναι στα 400V. H τιμή 805Κ προφανώς είναι η τιμή του αλλά δεν το γνωρίζω και δε θέλω να σας πάρω στο λαιμό μου. Είναι πιθανότατα από τη σειρά LGU της Nichicon, παλιότερος όμως τύπος που μάλλον έχει αντικατασταθεί με νεότερο τύπο.

----------


## manolo

To K επίσης έχει να κάνει με το tolerance και είναι +/- 10%. Άρα μένει να βρούμε το 805. Προφανώς το 5 από τις άλλες σειρές που ξέρω έχει να κάνει με τη δύναμη του 10 (στην 5η) αλλά δεν γνωρίζω αν εννοεί nanofarad ή picofarad για το 80. (Π.χ,. θα μπορούσε να είναι 805Κ = 8000000pF = 8000nF= 8μF με ανοχή +/- 10% στα 400 Volt). Για το Κ είμαι σίγουρος, όμως για τη τιμή μπορεί να κάνω και λάθος... :Confused1:

----------


## nyannaco

> To K επίσης έχει να κάνει με το tolerance και είναι +/- 10%. Άρα μένει να βρούμε το 805. Προφανώς το 5 από τις άλλες σειρές που ξέρω έχει να κάνει με τη δύναμη του 10 (στην 5η) αλλά δεν γνωρίζω αν εννοεί nanofarad ή picofarad για το 80. (Π.χ,. θα μπορούσε να είναι 805Κ = 8000000pF = 8000nF= 8μF με ανοχή +/- 10% στα 400 Volt). Για το Κ είμαι σίγουρος, όμως για τη τιμή μπορεί να κάνω και λάθος...


Τείνω προς το 8μF. Όχι μόνο γιατί αυτό ξέρω κι εγώ (pF^5), αλλά και γιατί αν ήταν σε nano θα μιλάγαμε για 8mF, παράλογα μεγάλη χωρητικότητα, και ακόμη περισσότερο για τη συγκεκριμένη χρήση! Τα 8μF είναι μάλλον για το μοτέρ του πιστολιού, λογική τιμή μου φαίνεται.

----------


## manolo

Ακριβώς Νίκο, κι εγώ τείνω να πιστεύω ότι είναι έτσι γι' αυτό και το ανέφερα στο παράδειγμα..

----------

